# How's this for a freebie?



## lpeedin (Aug 12, 2014)

Was telling my brother-in-law about the vintage drill press I picked up last week and he said he had a belt sander I could have if I just came & got it.  I was expecting maybe 30-40 lbs if it was a bench top.  This is what he left under his shelter on a wheel truck.  I managed to load it in my Scion, but definitely not a simple task.

It's a model 400-W which I assume the W stand for "wet" since it has a mister pointed towards the belt and a drain.  It came with 6 new belts. 

Not sure of the benefits of wet sanding, but I'm sure I can find a place & use for it in my shop.

The work rest is not stock, so I'll be researching to see what the original looked like.
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Don B (Aug 12, 2014)

It's nice when thies little treasures come along especially when there free, Congratulations....!)


----------



## george wilson (Aug 12, 2014)

Glass is ground wet. This might have been for finishing the contours of car windows,or something like that. I have no idea. Hammond made machines for the printing industry,but I don't know if they made other things. I have seen a much larger wet sander for glass work. Can't recall what make it was,though.

On high class belt sanders,the platen is sometimes made of carbide. Hopefully yours is.


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 12, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Glass is ground wet. This might have been for finishing the contours of car windows,or something like that. I have no idea. Hammond made machines for the printing industry,but I don't know if they made other things. I have seen a much larger wet sander for glass work. Can't recall what make it was,though.
> 
> On high class belt sanders,the platen is sometimes made of carbide. Hopefully yours is.



Will check out the platen & determine what it is made of.  Was going to put one of the new belts on, but I'll have to remove the work rest first.


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice score!
Is that bench top solid plate or folded sheet metal?

Cheers Phil


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 12, 2014)

Phil, I'm not really sure right now, but will check when I go back to the shop.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats on your new sander.  

A vertical belt sander is on my list of things to get someday.

Chris


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 12, 2014)

That looks great for a freebie!
When can I pick it up?


Seriously nice score bro!

Jake Parker


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2014)

There isn't much better than free in my book!!!
great score!!!
the wet feature is nice.
 now you can grind you own HSS lathe bits without burning your fingers!!!!


----------



## RWL (Aug 17, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Hammond made machines for the printing industry,but I don't know if they made other things.



I was familiar with Hammond grinders since I have a universal vise from their cutter grinder: 
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=13791

I learned something new today.  They manufactured saws for sawing lead type for the printing industry. :  
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=1262

Here's a link to a Hammond 400 BDD belt sander:
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=12944


----------



## lpeedin (Aug 18, 2014)

RWL said:


> I was familiar with Hammond grinders since I have a universal vise from their cutter grinder:
> http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=13791
> 
> I learned something new today.  They manufactured saws for sawing lead type for the printing industry. :
> ...



Is that your machine in the first link?  Either way, someone did a great job on the restoration.

I recently added a publication on VintageMachinery that I got from Hammond:
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6816

A Hammond rep told me that my tool was manufactured in 1981.

I will be making an entry very soon in the photo index as well.


----------



## RWL (Aug 18, 2014)

lpeedin said:


> Is that your machine in the first link?  Either way, someone did a great job on the restoration.



No.  That's not my machine.  I do have the vice off of one of those tool grinders though.  It's useful on my surface grinder as well as on my tool & cutter grinders.


----------

